# Pioneer SC-05



## tumblehome (Feb 18, 2010)

HI, My question is about my SC-05. I have a blu-ray output to HDMI #1 input and cable box output to HDMI #2 input. HDMI output to TV (only 1 HDMI output on the SC-05). When I power up and use blu-ray the receiver automatically shows BD and works perfectly. When I power up with cable box, the receiver goes to TV/SAT. It does not like to go to HDMI 1. I have nothing in the TV/SAT input. Any suggestions? I notice that when the blu-ray is powered up it will switch properly. Does that mean I have to keep the blu-ray on all the time? Why does the receiver think its getting TV/SAT signal when there is nothing going there?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It sounds like you might have something set wrong in the menu. I don't own that reciever but make sure your HDMI 2 is set to output correctly.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you using a universal remote or different remotes for each unit?
If you're using a universal remote, my guess is that when you push the button to turn on the cable box, it is also sending commands which tell the AVR which input to select. If it's a programmable remote, you need to change its programming.


----------

